# data cable motorola c215



## edhin (Feb 26, 2006)

Hola a todos, hace un tiempo encontre un enlace para armar un cable para este modelo, pero lo he perdido   si alguien pudiera darme una mano. He usado la herramienta de busqueda de este foro y al parecer no lo tienen ayuda por favor.


----------



## cmagavilano (Mar 18, 2006)

alli lo yienes


----------



## edhin (Mar 30, 2006)

Gracias por la información. Ahora solo queda armarlo.


----------



## edimoran (Abr 6, 2006)

cmagavilano dijo:
			
		

> alli lo yienes



amigo me podrias ayudar como puedo hacer una cable serial DB9 HEMBRA para Motorola C115
te agradesco por la ayuda tengo un problema se me daño el cable de mi Jefe y me quiere Masacrar.... si puedes   ayuda  gracias


----------



## RDR (Nov 21, 2006)

hola! pana me llamo Rafael quiero hacer el cable para el motorola c215 tengo el diagrama que tu publicastes pero no estoy muy familiarizado con eso     y quisiera que me dieras un poco de ayuda por correo o que lo publiques.... !   

Gracias..........


----------



## RDR (Nov 21, 2006)

hey tengo el soft uppst_v01.21__c210_c357_c215 para esos celulares no tengo ningun problema en transferircelo, pero se puede solo por msn, si me agregan se los doy con gusto, pero tambien necesito que me ayuden a mi para hacer el cable que yo no estoy muy adiestrado en eso y necesito que me ayuden a entender el diagrama.


----------

